
Sling CEO: Comcast data caps so low they hurt competing video providers - readams
http://arstechnica.com/business/2015/12/sling-ceo-comcast-data-caps-so-low-they-hurt-competing-video-providers/
======
lewisl9029
Data caps aren't even an effective traffic management practice to begin with.
It's completely inadequate as a solution to actual congestion, which results
from too many people using the service _simultaneously_.

The only purpose data caps serve is to segment users to extract more money out
of them, and, as rightly mentioned by the article, to use as competitive
leverage against video services not operated by the ISP.

